# The art of Putrifectus



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

-removed due to personal reasons


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its all a bit dark and grim, you should chuck in some sparkles and butterflies and maybe some rainbows to add some colour


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> its all a bit dark and grim, you should chuck in some sparkles and butterflies and maybe some rainbows to add some colour


 
Well i guess that makes it fit very well on a 40k forum (grimdark and all)! 
Haha, but nah, I don't think butterflies are my thing really. Might have to add a few on my next picture though, just because you mentioned it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I jest, some really good stuff, what software do you use ?really like the death tattoo and the unholy alter picture. the style works well with 40k so keep posting.


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> I jest, some really good stuff, what software do you use ?really like the death tattoo and the unholy alter picture. the style works well with 40k so keep posting.


Thanks! I use photoshop (cs4). I also work a little with After Effects for video editing and making animated videos (although that is obviously not used on the work posted here). Might post one of my animated works in the future, if I get around to finishing one (or at least make them longer than one scene of about 10-30 seconds in length, which most of my stuff is at the moment).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Very good work.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

OK, jag älskar liemannen! (Translates to)

Ok, i love the grim reaper.

Really awesome, +rep as the saying goes


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you! I'm going to post some more of my work once I'm done with the stuff I'm working on at the moment. Haven't got much free time at the moment though.

Salve Qayin!


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

butterfly on fire dude. don't have a live butterfly anywhere near your work, its dark, grim and fuckin AWSOME.


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

-removed due to personal reasons


----------



## oneway (Jul 27, 2011)

I like CSM(Nurgle) also the black pope that would be a nice tat


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Got some surrealism or something done. 
Mr. Christ turned out pretty good


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

I've finally started something more GW-related to post here.
A friends birthday is coming up this tuesday, and he asked me to make a portrait of him as a black templar. So I started sketching a little yesterday, and this is the result so far. Do you think he'll like it?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

damn dude thats some nice artwork :O keep up that good work.

also it might be a bit late but I like that BT portrait, any chance you could post up the finished work?


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Time to ressurect this thread i guess, just finished a quick 40k related picture. Posted it in my army log too, but it feels like it deserves a place here too. 









Could dump some more kind of recent work too, just to flesh out the thread a little, 
here's a "self portrait" i did a while ago









And a recent tattoo sketch, already on my arm now


----------

